# Case 2290 pto issues



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I bought the 2290 and it has been a decent tractor so far but Im able to engage the pto to mow but when I went to turn it off I had to fight it. I disconnected it and could engage it easy but had difficulty turning it off by hand. Im not sure what is going on with it. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Is it hard to rebuild the clutches. I'm leary to use it for baling because I can't shut it off to dump the bale.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

If you are mechanically inclined and a good manual you should be ok.


----------

